# Can not understand the problem our government has against CBD products



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

I have been a part of this Forum for a good while but haven't been posting much in the last year or so. Two things have happened. 
1 Our Sawmill operation has exploded since we are one of the few that actually work with the customer. 
2 I am part owner in a CBD herbal extraction company. About a year ago a dear friend and I were having a conversation about CBD extraction. ( Understand He is an Expert in this). He complained that they were doing it wrong and most of what on the shelf is Snake Oil. This ended up with us starting a company, Building a real Lab and started extracting full spectrum CBD. This led to understanding that most or ALL CBD extractions are flawed.(This hurt our feelings). We then spent a year buiolding a way to extract a full spectrum CBD that has CBD A and all the rest. 
Then we found that tropicals are built wrong and we had to reinvent the wheel to get them right. 
THis is where we are. Our product you can apply it count to 15 and have relief. No problem of other drugs and it works so well I questioned that I had to have a Placebo effect. We are in production making a real difference but even though our product is totally tested and legal many professions have to shy away from it because of the asinine drug test levels. Our leaders would rather you destroy your liver that get real healling. 
We just got feedback from a Lady with epileptic seizers and for the first time in a long time she did not have a siexer for 24 hours using our tincture orally. 
I was never a part of the pot craze but this is Hemp and Low THC.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Your sawmill link did not work


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Advertising?


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Maybe you can educate me, but I do have concerns.

1). Who regulates the indutry? Is there some governing or regulatory agency?

2). Is there any way to guarantee consistancy in quality or strength?

3). How do consumers compare apples to apples?

It sounds like I'm for some kind of government intervention which I am not. I don't think endorsement by the mainstream medical community is on the near horizon.


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

The sawmill link works by going on a search and not through HST. Don't know what is up


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

just_sawing said:


> The sawmill link works by going on a search and not through HST. Don't know what is up


This works






Homepage - Haney Family Sawmill







haneyfamilysawmill.com


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

*Snowfan
Registered*
Joined Nov 6, 2011
1,133 Posts
#4 • 25 m ago
Maybe you can educate me, but I do have concerns.

1). Who regulates the industry? Is there some governing or regulatory agency?
Depends on what you are making. The herbal is not regulated much. 
We have our independently tested and can provide a complete makeup. It is expensive but you don't know if you don't test. 

2). Is there any way to guarantee consistency in quality or strength? Only if the supplier will show you the testing as we can. 

3). How do consumers compare apples to apples?
Everybody (Except us) wash there in ethanol and Pentane then extract the solvent from the base with heat and a vacuum. This is why we went a different way to not have the solvents in the main mix. Their product is made from a Distill ant or Isolate We make ours from the bud with Ice.
The main thing is getting to know your supplier. 
We are at the point of getting our web site* 3starextaction.com* up and we will have a lot of info for you


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Everybody ELSE does it one way? I am laughing. 

You are advertising.


----------



## audacity (Feb 14, 2020)

just_sawing said:


> have to shy away from it because of the asinine drug test levels.


I am confused if you are referring to employment drug testing here, or state testing which may mandate only a maximum allowable percentage of THC in CBD products (or perhaps both).


The answer should be kind of obvious for both questions, though.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

just_sawing said:


> The sawmill link works by going on a search and not through HST. Don't know what is up


HT doesn't spend a great deal of money to be an advertising platform.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

just_sawing said:


> I have been a part of this Forum for a good while but haven't been posting much in the last year or so. Two things have happened.
> 1 Our Sawmill operation has exploded since we are one of the few that actually work with the customer.
> 2 I am part owner in a CBD herbal extraction company. About a year ago a dear friend and I were having a conversation about CBD extraction. ( Understand He is an Expert in this). He complained that they were doing it wrong and most of what on the shelf is Snake Oil. This ended up with us starting a company, Building a real Lab and started extracting full spectrum CBD. This led to understanding that most or ALL CBD extractions are flawed.(This hurt our feelings). We then spent a year buiolding a way to extract a full spectrum CBD that has CBD A and all the rest.
> Then we found that tropicals are built wrong and we had to reinvent the wheel to get them right.
> ...


Did you return to sell product or are you looking for conversation?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I think some are reading more into this than was intended. This is not the only poster that has/had a home business link in a signature line.

CBD is regulated like the rest of the herbal industry. As long as you don't make any health claims on the package or advertisement you can put whatever non-toxic crap in your mix that you want.

Here are the actual regulations currently in effect.








FDA Regulation of Cannabis and Cannabis-Derived Products: Q&A


Questions and answers about FDA regulation of cannabis and cannabis-derived products




www.fda.gov




Note that this just came into effect on Oct. 1, 2020. The regulations regarding cbd products are contstantly changing as new research is available.

In Ohio hundreds of pot smokers now smoke while driving.


----------



## audacity (Feb 14, 2020)

just_sawing said:


> The sawmill link works by going on a search and not through HST. Don't know what is up


Actually, I think the link doesn't work because you are sending people to *http* with a *www* prepended on it.

The correct address you should be sharing is: *h t t p s : / / haneyfamilysawmill.com * (with spaces removed -- I did it to break the post from trying to autoformat it)

I'm not pointing this out to aid in advertising, but as technical support. The 's' in https is almost required these days; in laymen's terms, it means that your site traffic is properly encrypted and this is the protocol you should always be using. Don't send your visitors to http, _especially _if you ever try to sell stuff or collect information like email addresses.

*www *is no longer needed and you don't have it set up. If you add this to a website where a *www* redirect has not been set up, it will give the "site not found" error people are seeing.





Danaus29 said:


> I think some are reading more into this than was intended. This is not the only poster that has/had a home business link in a signature line.
> 
> CBD is regulated like the rest of the herbal industry. As long as you don't make any health claims on the package or advertisement you can put whatever non-toxic crap in your mix that you want.
> 
> ...


Adding on to this that each state where CBD is being sold may have additional restrictions or requirements.

And even if THC limitations are eliminated, employment drug testing is never going to go away.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Yeah.... I dont want to get stoned by taking CBD supplement, thank you though. I don't want to get stoned, period. Don't want the stuff in my system. Even a negligible amount of THC can cause serious psychological imbalances or distress in folks such as increasing incidence of schizophrenia or causing anxiety in users. That is my reasoning, all legal issues aside.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My opinion. That post contains false information.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I think the sawmill link has been in his sig for a long time. He shared photos of cedar fence rails and fencing that he did. Not sure about the CBD..


----------



## audacity (Feb 14, 2020)

RJ2019 said:


> Yeah.... I dont want to get stoned by taking CBD supplement, thank you though. I don't want to get stoned, period. Don't want the stuff in my system. Even a negligible amount of THC can cause serious psychological imbalances or distress in folks such as increasing incidence of schizophrenia or causing anxiety in users. That is my reasoning, all legal issues aside.


I don't know if I'd go that far, but I do agree that if we are going to champion making everything legal, then that means consumer protections -- buyers should have confidence about what's in a product. Someone who doesn't want THC shouldn't fall prey to buying CBD products that have an unregulated amount of THC in them.

An area that immediately comes to mind here is the use of CBD on pets, especially dogs. Vets and researchers are only just now looking into this as viable treatments for pain, anxiety, and epilepsy. _However_, THC is far more psychoative on dogs than it is on people and should never be given to them. 

Anyone producing CBD needs to be product testing through a third-party lab and properly reporting.


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

I did not up date what we have been doing to start a argument. Just to let people know what we here in our little piece of paradise have been up to. 
One of the big reasons I partnered up with my friend was exactly not to support Highs. I am a old EMT and I have seen the worst of bad drugs. I have also seen the worst of low income trying to budget for drugs that don't work. The Ibuprofen on my shelf I have enough education to understand that prolong use will be paid for. I also see friends that are straight lace having to pop 800mg two or three times a day to feed their family. I am a Veteran and Ibuprofen is called Ranger Candy for a reason. 
We started a year ago with the premise that we can make a AS CLOSE TO ORGANIC extraction that wasn't there just to get you high. 
I am extremely proud or what we have been able to do. 
When here at the sawmill I have young guys that can't bend over without pain try a topical roll on and then bend over and touch there knees I get excited. My wife who got hurt in the Military is prescribed fairly heavy pain relief can put a topical on the sole of her foot and be able to move and take exercise classes to get more movability I get excited. 
So I am not here to argue but I am proud of where we have got in a year. 
I deal with people on drugs and if anything makes me mad that is it. One of my main sources for Cedar is sitting in Jail for what he stole to get Meth. It is crippling our area and is worse than you think.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Why are ya'll jumping on this person? Very un-zen


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

just_sawing said:


> I have been a part of this Forum for a good while but haven't been posting much in the last year or so. Two things have happened.
> 1 Our Sawmill operation has exploded since we are one of the few that actually work with the customer.
> 2 I am part owner in a CBD herbal extraction company. About a year ago a dear friend and I were having a conversation about CBD extraction. ( Understand He is an Expert in this). He complained that they were doing it wrong and most of what on the shelf is Snake Oil. This ended up with us starting a company, Building a real Lab and started extracting full spectrum CBD. This led to understanding that most or ALL CBD extractions are flawed.(This hurt our feelings). We then spent a year buiolding a way to extract a full spectrum CBD that has CBD A and all the rest.
> Then we found that tropicals are built wrong and we had to reinvent the wheel to get them right.
> ...



I have some of these stocks...thinking the industry is far from optimally developed and has lots of growth potential.

*CNBX*


----------



## shaky6 (May 15, 2015)

So for hemp to be "legal" it has to contain .3% THC or less. I don't believe this is very natural and the reason a lot of farmers are having difficulty in producing hemp crop is because a lot of tests are coming back above %, requiring them to destroy the crop. There is difficulty in propagating the correct plants with engineered THC low enough to be "ok." What's funny to me is a lot of the people who tell me my GMO wheat is bad for me are the ones smoking GMO weed and using GMO CBD products. 

But whatever, a buddy of mine is starting a hemp farm and it got me into looking at it. I'm not seeing a big positive and conversely I'm seeing a lot of let downs. Low to no market for hemp producers, production problems, hodge podge of regulations, etc. Anybody farming the stuff out there with firsthand knowledge?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Danaus29 said:


> I think some are reading more into this than was intended. This is not the only poster that has/had a home business link in a signature line.
> 
> CBD is regulated like the rest of the herbal industry. As long as you don't make any health claims on the package or advertisement you can put whatever non-toxic crap in your mix that you want.
> 
> ...


Medical marijuana users cant have guns in wv. So im told. Because feds.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Forcast said:


> Medical marijuana users cant have guns in wv. So im told. Because feds.


Ohio is the same. Use medically? Then you can't have a gun. Supposedly medical users are in some sort of prohibition database. Yet thousands of convicted criminals can still get guns because of the data backlog.

It's not the medical users I have a problem with, unless the medical users need a toke or two while driving. It's the recreational users that are driving under the influence. I smell that stuff in traffic every day. There are not that many medical users in the whole state that I would encounter at least one every single time I go out.


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

Our Web Site is now up (3starexstraction.com)
I would like people to understand that if your bias is against Hemp so be it it is fine with me. I don't like to be using over the counter stuff like Ibuprofen as much as my body says it needs it. I have lived a fairly interesting life that I am now reaping the aches and pains. With a topical that I am not destroying my liver and gives me relief is a blessing. No I do not promote or get High. In fact I am the first of my family that hasn't made a living from Moonshine. That sounds romantic but also remember that drunks and the conversations of family members about that man that bought whiskey instead of groceries. 
We are extracting different herbs having nothing to do with CBD. We are making headway and it has been over a year in just working without a income to solve the problems and have a product that I am extremely proud of. 
We will be more engaged with the media side as we have more of our products, but understand we are trying to make a difference and little by little are having success.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have no bias against hemp. Hemp is an extremely useful product that has been unfairly forbidden only because of it's similarity to marijuana.


----------



## nervioral (Jun 25, 2021)

It is not beneficial for the government to legalize any CBD products. They sell everything via black markets for high prices, and if they legalize it, many people will lose a lot of money. I think that it is disgusting since many people need to use CBD products for medical purposes. I have a friend who suffers from severe muscle pain, and it would be impossible for him to survive without cbd. I use CBD products, too, since they calm me down. My favorite product is cbd infused mints that I found out about on a really excellent website. I would love to recommend them to everyone since they are really tasty and the effect is amazing too.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

nervioral said:


> I do not understand in too


Thanks for that important update to this timely and exciting thread.

Can we expect an irrelevant monitized link in your next post?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

You killing me


----------

